# What happened to Concept?



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Just curious what happened to Concept. I noticed a few months ago their website was gone, but never heard the story. Did they just silently go out of business or were they bought?


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I knew. I had one of their higher end 4 channels a while back (100x4 I believe) running my comps and mids and man did they sound good. I was a basshead back then and you could still hear the detail over the 4k watts going to the DD9515 lol


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Probably got bought by Maxxsonics...:mean:

Jay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Concept Mobile Electronics


----------



## bowlzy (Oct 4, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Probably got bought by Maxxsonics...:mean:
> 
> Jay


Nice


----------

